# Schwinn stingray deluxe frame length



## spomalley86 (Aug 12, 2022)

So I sold this frame and fork on eBay,   the buyer wants a return because he states the frame is 1 inch shorter than a full size.  He is suggesting this is a junior model.  However, the bike appears to be an original stingray deluxe.  It's a Feb 68 model, did they change dimensions throughout the years? I added some pics of the bike compete. Thanks for your help. 
Sean


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 12, 2022)

I had a Campus Green early 1968 DeLuxe 3 speed with the same sprocket as yours, and I always thought it was shorter than my Krate but I never measured it.
If it was  Junior Stingray I don't believe the Deluxe chainguard would fit.
Am I understanding you sold the guard seperately? That is the problem with doing this, without the chainguard attached he may be using a later chainguard from a coaster Mag sprocket bike and that will not work.
If you are going to battle it use the photos to prove it was an early DeLuxe and argue Buyers Remorse. But be prepared for eBay to find in their favor and take the money back. You may not even get the frame back then.
I would have them ship it back and when you receive it make sure it is your frame. Then refund them and sell it with big SOLD AS IS NO RETURNS WHATSOEVER words.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm guessing his intention was to build a krate. I still have the guard, the bike was completely original. Yeah ebay is useless, I won't hassle with the buyer,  but I have a one strike policy for buyers like this.  I'm doing the refund and I'll be picking it up in person. He most certainly will be added to my block list on eBay after the refund.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 12, 2022)

You are probably right, but the bike will never pass as a Pea Picker even if the frame length is correct..
First off, Pea Pickers did not start production until the 1969 model run. Another reason being there were no coaster brake Krates until 1970, and they ended with the 1972 model year.
Still, you will get those people that try to scam someone by claiming it is a rare or prototype model. Somehow eBay doesn't care about that. I have reported several and they still allowed them to sell.
Good luck and thumbs up omn banning the buttnugget.
Rob


----------



## furyus (Aug 12, 2022)

Definitely not a junior frame. eBay isn’t what it used to be, that’s for sure.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 12, 2022)

spomalley86 said:


> So I sold this frame and fork on eBay,   the buyer wants a return because he states the frame is 1 inch shorter than a full size.  He is suggesting this is a junior model.  However, the bike appears to be an original stingray deluxe.  It's a Feb 68 model, did they change dimensions throughout the years? I added some pics of the bike compete. Thanks for your help.
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 1678629
> ...



That frame is shorter then the following frame introduced in 1969 when they went to the 46 tooth sprocket. It is however not  a shorty frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

spomalley86 said:


> So I sold this frame and fork on eBay,   the buyer wants a return because he states the frame is 1 inch shorter than a full size.  He is suggesting this is a junior model.  However, the bike appears to be an original stingray deluxe.  It's a Feb 68 model, did they change dimensions throughout the years? I added some pics of the bike compete. Thanks for your help.
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 1678629
> ...



He had a '70 and later guard and wanted to use it on your frame. Do you have the frame back? What do you want for it?


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 13, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He had a '70 and later guard and wanted to use it on your frame. Do you have the frame back? What do you want for it?



I don't have the frame right now, but I'm getting it back this week , as well as the fork. I'd do 150 plus actual shipping on it.


----------

